# Very Confused /Ovulation/Clomid



## marian2809 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi there, 

I am a 31 year old female and i have finished my 1st round of Clomid (3 months). I attended the clinic for a scan and thankfully i was given Clomid for another 3 months. When the doctor done my scan, she advised i  was about to ovulate (happy days!!). I was little confused about this as my period was due the following week but i thought maybe i was a little all over the place as i had one month free of clomid. I went home and done the Clearblue ovulation tests and for 5 days i got a flashy face (again happy days). On Sunday, i got my period but here is the thing, i still got a flashy face that morning and i done it again last night and i got a non flashy face(peak time).

I am so confused at the moment, as i dont understand how i can be at peak fertility when i am on my time of the month. p.s its not spotting !

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------

